# Colombia Part3



## davholla (Sep 20, 2017)

I wouldn't normally post 3 photos of one subject but it is interesting in this case to see the antenna and how tricky it was to get them all in.  If I had had a tripod a panorama would have been a good idea




Cricket IMG_6941 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Cricket IMG_6944 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Cricket IMG_6951 by davholla2002, on Flickr

An ant



Ant IMG_7130 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Personally I think these are hideous  - so hideous you have to photograph them



Horsehead grasshopper IMG_7092 by davholla2002, on Flickr

There are more here if you are interested
davholla2002


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 20, 2017)

Whoa! That last creature is over the top. I have never even seen a photo of one of those before. It looks like some radiated petri dish experiment gone wrong! Nothing wrong with the 3 pic set either, btw. Good use of it to show the length of the antenna.


----------



## davholla (Sep 20, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Whoa! That last creature is over the top. I have never even seen a photo of one of those before. It looks like some radiated petri dish experiment gone wrong! Nothing wrong with the 3 pic set either, btw. Good use of it to show the length of the antenna.


Thank you very much, surprisingly horse head grasshoppers are quite common in South America.  Dry forest is the best place to find them but this was on the edge of the rain forest and they still turned up there in just 2 days.  I haven't seen them high up - above 1000 meters above sea level.  I wonder why they don't turn up in the US.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 20, 2017)

Whoah, those are some LONG antennas.  You can't shoot those without doing what you did - they are too long.  The grasshopper is very cool.  I've never seen anything like that before either.


----------



## davholla (Sep 22, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Whoah, those are some LONG antennas.  You can't shoot those without doing what you did - they are too long.  The grasshopper is very cool.  I've never seen anything like that before either.


Thank you, that grasshopper is a real South American specialty - looks really weird.


----------



## Donde (Oct 18, 2017)

Really great insect finds an photo.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice shots


----------

